# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Юмористическое

## Домик в деревне

Ооо, какая здоровская открытка есть у производителя слинго-шарфов Дидимос. 
"На каком месяце?"
"На 13м!"

----------


## котенок

прям про меня. Случай у меня такой был: заходим магазин за мясом, а его еще непревезли. Приходим чуть позже а продавщица нам и говорит: "Вы когда зашли первый раз, я подумала что вам скоро рожать, т.к. живот опустился, а сейчас смотрю у вас ножки торчат и шевелится кто-то"

----------


## Noireverte

Реклама стоматологической клиники

----------


## Домик в деревне

Стоило ли заморачиваться или можно было бы соорудить слинг-гамак-качели?

----------


## Домик в деревне

ишо выловилось:

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оптимизация и рационализация искусственного вскармливания:

----------


## Panda

ой, про сисю 5 баллов!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Noireverte

Гориллы и гориллята


1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg 5.jpg 6.jpg

----------


## yakudza

Off: а у меня есть видео как в Московском зоопарке Оранг-утан прикладывается к груди. Сняли, когда были там. Забавно  :Smile:

----------


## Noireverte

На что только не пойдешь ради красоты!

fb4abf0b20b7..jpg

----------


## Noireverte

Кто как детей носит, а белки вот так:

0_2b7bb_8c402bb_XL.jpg

----------


## Домик в деревне

Комикс целый =)

----------


## Домик в деревне

с питерского форму литл ван
ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Безумно хочу кормить грудью!!!

За эти годы я так привыкла к ночным кормлениям грудью моего малютки, что не знаю как же дальше без них буду спать... Я всё думала дождаться инволюции, но сын решил жениться (ему 19 лет), а в нашу кровать его жена уже не помещается - и так папик всё время падает... Поддержите меня, девочки!!!! Перевязала грудь, сижу-реву!!! Как же теперь наше единство матери и ребёнка? Как я без его нежных усиков, щекочущих мне сосок?
Или я была неправа? Может, надо было купить диван побольше???

>>>>чет вы резко отлучили, как бы стресса у дитя не было

>>>>и невестку еще подкармливать

>>>>+1 А если она не захочет - в шею ее в шею!

>>>>Кстати, спать всем можно на полу - очень удобно!

>>>>не мать, а ехидна! ничто не заменит материнского молока! и не жалко вам ребенка (.

>>>>Автор, купите стульчик Чикко Полли и начинайте прикорм. С кабачка!

>>>>Конечно надо кормить. Появятся внуки, а вдруг у невестки молока не будет. А тут бабушка с сисей...

>>>> А если у обоих молоко будет, так на питании вообще здорово сэкономите.

>>>>А сын симпвтичный у Вас?привозите его мне я тоже буду его подкармливать когда муж на работе)))

>>>>давайте дружно требовать фото сына

>>>>Девочки, ну что вы! Автор вон с каким трудом решилась на отлучение, а вам бы лишь посмеяться.

>>>>надо, надо всегда вовремя отлучать! вы что, а ну как его в армию заберут? там его кто кормить будет? постепенно приучайте к перловке, только аккуратно, чтоб он неладное не заподозрил!

>>>>Вы герой!! Недостежимый идеал матери. Не в коем случае не перевязывайтесь! Девочки правильно пишут. Внуков кормить будете. Сохраняйте молоко. Его даже выливать не надо. Каши на нем готовьте. Я готовлю. Во все блюда с молоком свое добавляю. Едят с удовольствием. Муж болеть стал меньше. Реально меньше!!!

>>>>Так а ктож его в армию возьмет? говорят если при приемной комисси описаться или сказать что гей не возьмут...думаю если мама придет с сыном и даст ему сиську при комиссии,то не возьмут стопудово

>>>>и вообще летом не отлучают!!!

>>>>Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, а в остальном, автор, у вас всё в порядке?

>>>>Не, нуачо . Брачная ночь, в самый пикантный момент дверь со скрипом открывается, входит мамО с голой грудью наперевес "сыночка, ты не устал? Может, перекусишь?"

>>>> А жену малютки пусть её мама кормит... или,что О,БОже она на ИВ. Несчастная малышка((( что ж её мама за изверг то такой

>>>>Кстати, да. В "от года до трех" писали, что каждый день на ГВ прибавляет баллы для поступления в институт. По логике, если кормить после поступления, то экзамены хорошо сдавать должен. Автор, вы лишаете сына красного диплома

>>>>автор, я бы на Вашем месте ориентировалась на советы свекрови драгоценной, а не на форуме. Вам тут насоветуют

>>>>мдя... я 3 раза вдумчиво перечитала 1 пост - не могла въехать... Я то же не вьехала сначала. Видимо, сказывается ИВ с 3-х моих месяцев.

>>>>Девочки, можете закидать меня помидорами, но я всё-таки посоветую приучить малыша к соске! Ему ведь, бедняжке, нужно удовлетворять сосательный рефлекс, да и невесте попроще будет первое время! Если усики будут мешать, пробуйте соски разной формы, месяцев через 7-8, вы обязательно найдёте ВАШУ соску!

>>>>весь топик не осилила
автору отвечу - летом от груди отнимать ни в коем случае нельзя
чтож вы творите то


Цитата:
Дорогие девочки, спасибо огромное вам за поддержку! То есть, думаете, рановато пока ещё бросать? ... Мне-то тоже так кажется, да вот будующая невестка почему-то не хочет спать с нами вместе. Её мать мало кормила - лет до 2х кажется, вот и не понимает прелести маминой сиси.
Сынуля мой её уговаривает, а она почему-то против. Я-то не против, я бы с удовольствием и её кормила, и внучат потом падкармливала. Молока у меня до сих пор много, уже 19 лет молоко в магазине не покупаем. И каши, и творожок - всё сама делаю, из своего вкусненького. Но... Не хочет, глупая девочка.
Отговарить женится сынулю я не могу - его желание для меня закон.

>>>>Ну дорогая моя!!!!! Нельзя же так легкомысленно относиться к будущему своего крохи!!!!! Попробуйте убедить малютку найти себе девочку которая находится хотя бы на смешанном вскармливании.... Да и вообще!!!! Не рано ли??

>>>>Автор, а вы слинг еще не выбросили? Киньте фотку - буду шить на вырост!


Цитата:
>>>>Да, девочки, вы про слинг писали! Конечно же я носила малютку в слинге, но к сожалению самый крепкий слинг выдерживает 50 килограм, мой малютка уже 79.
Девочки родненькие, может кто знает, где купить такой слинг?? За любые деньги куплю!!!!!!!! Ради единения с сыном никаких денег не жалко!

>>>>А парашютный шелк пробовали?

>>>>За то, что даже не думает носить невестку в слинге . Сына на спину, невестку спереди и пошла по делам .

>>>>пардоньте, как сынулька со спины до груди доставать будет? >>>>так ему 19 лет, уж придумает что-нибудь

>>>>Главное,чтобы сыночку сисей не пришибло там за спиной ненароком.. Автор,Вы там следите уж за сынулей, а то придется создать топик : "помогите,что делать,сыну в лоб прилетела сися,на лбу синяк,сын в депрессии,отказывается от сиси теперь"

>>>>Такой большой мальчик уже должен контролировать себя, имхо . Но по спинке ему постучать, чтобы срыгнул, будет сложновато, конечно

>>>>а вы сколько весите,простите за нескромность может эта..... он вас носить в слинге будет? а? ну а че... тож единение!

>>>>Да, но вот невестку женщина только планирует кормить, т.е. ей нужно наладить кормление тандемом, а это как раз к "малышам до года", имхо

>>>>Не слушайте никого! я своего отлучила в 16,5. ттт, никаких последствий. Пришлось на работу выходить, а сцедить не могу ничего, приливной тип лактации.
переживала конечно, а что делат

>>>>Вот они - современные матери. Работа, карьера и тп. А дитятко без сиси. Слов нет.

>>>>Мне стало стыдно за свою не правильно прожитую( прокормленную) жизнь
Грустно. А ведь когда-нибудь могло быть так: лежим мы все вместе - 2 сына с невестками, дочь с зятем...( не надо меня в Секс отсылать!) А нам стенке - листок с графиком кормления...
"В очередь,сукины дети,в очередь!"Не судьба((((

>>>>ИВ - это опасная привязанность к бутылке!
Да, да . В "малышах" рассказывали . Мальчики, которые долго сосали соску, будут курить . Девочки, которые долго сосали соску,...ну, курить они тоже будут . Девочки, которым ставили в попу газоотводку, станут любительницами АС . Мальчики, которым ставили в попу газоотводку, станут гомосексуалистами . А все ИВ-шники вырастут алкоголиками .
Как страшно растить детей в этом мире

>>>>Соска вместо сиси в настоящем = резиновая женщина вместо натуральной в будущем . Знаем, читали

>>>>мамочка! Как идут дела? Сколько было пописов за ночь?

----------


## Jazz

Хохочу в голос!)))))) это в 2 часа ночи-то... особенно улыбнуло про график кормления и парашютный шелк для слинга))))
вот так же, наверно, воспринимается наше долгокормление "ортодоксальными" бабушками и дедушками))))

----------


## Noireverte

Старый, но от этого не менее любимый анекдот.

Цыган смотрит на чумазых ребятишек и думает: "Этих отмыть или новых наделать?"

----------


## Домик в деревне

ДИАГНОЗ - ИМПОТЕНЦИЯ

Зачать ребенка, родить ребенка - явления одного порядка. Между тем, наше сознание окрашивает их в совершенно противоположные тона. Яркий, приносящий высшее наслаждение секс и - как расплата за него - мрачные, мучительно болезненные роды. Соответственно, и обставляются эти процессы по-разному. Для секса - интимная обстановка, уединение, комфорт. Для родов - больница, медицинский контроль, стерильность. Роды - штука сложная, тут не до сантиментов.

А что, если попробовать сделать "простую" вещь (то есть заняться любовью) в больничных условиях? Только здесь это уже будет называться иначе - совершить половой акт.

Итак, предлагаем вам воображаемый монолог медработника - "ответственного за проведение коитуса".


- Кто там следующий, заходите. Фамилия, имя, отчество? Проходите на санитарную обработку. Побрить лобки и продезинфицировать наружные половые органы. Как это вы не хотите, здесь вам больница, а не бордель! Свою одежду снять, мы вам выдадим специальную. Кружева могут травмировать наружные кожные покровы. Наденьте байковый халат. Ничего, что на нем пятна, он прошел санитарный контроль.

Проходите в секс-отделение. Что? Там уже кто-то есть? А вы что, отдельный кабинет хотели? Ничего, ничего, в больнице трудности с помещениями, потерпите. Женщина, ложитесь на спину. Что значит "уже"? Какие могут быть поцелуи, за вами очередь стоит! Дома надо целоваться.

Вот так. Доктор, пациентка к коитусу готова. Не готова? Вас не спрашивают, сами разберемся. Мужчина, а вы чего дожидаетесь? Чего-чего нет? Эрекции? Н-да, одни импотенты пошли. Вот вам эректор, приступайте. Чего ты орешь, тебя же не дефлорируют! Больно? Ну, так и есть, отсутствие вагинальной смазки. Фригидность. И как это в доисторические времена люди обходились без вазелина?

Так, ну хорошо. Все готово? Давайте, давайте, начинайте, мы с вами уже сорок минут возимся, а норма - полчаса. Не успеваем, затор у кабинета будет. Раз, два, три, четыре... Что я считаю? Фрикции, естественно. Не мешайте, сбиваете. Восемь, девять, десять... Все, все, все, стоп. Норма - десять фрикций. Семяизвержения не было? А что я вам говорила, мужчина, вы же импотент. Я с этим диагнозом никогда не ошибаюсь. Освобождайте стол. Следующие! А вам, пара, я выпишу направление на искусственное осеменение.

PS. Автор надеется, что чтение этого эротического рассказа не сделает импотентом ни одного мужчину. Что же касается женщин, то за них я спокойна - если уж они рожать умудряются в таких условиях, то их сексуальности ничего не грозит.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ой, девочки, срочно в номер, как у нас тут модно говорить! Я смеялась в голос. В Германии выпустили почтовые открытки для кормящих мам или от кормящих мам. Пишут, что все картинки срисованы с РЕАЛЬНЫХ фотографий

----------


## Домик в деревне

Очень повеселила и понравилась шапочка для кормящегося младенца в виде груди.

----------


## kazangi

нашла и смеюсь))) сама в такой ситуации была))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Возможно, все видели, но я смеялась - не могла!

Дорогое Мироздание!
Пишет тебе Маша Ц. из г. Москва.
Я очень-очень хочу быть счастливой!
Дай мне, пожалуйста, мужа любимого и любящего, и ребенка от него, мальчика, а я, так уж и быть, тогда не перейду на новую работу, где больше платят и удобнее ездить.
с ув., Маша.


Дорогая Маша!
Честно говоря, я почесало в затылке, когда увидело строчки про работу. Даже не знаю, что сказать. Маша, ты вполне можешь переходить на новую работу, а я пока поищу для тебя мужа.
Удачи!
Твое Мрзд.

Уважаемое Мироздание!
Спасибо что так быстро ответило!
Но.. бабушка моя говорила: кому много дается, с того много и спросится.
Вдруг я буду иметь и то, и это, а за это ты мне отрежешь ногу, когда я буду переходить трамвайные пути?
Нет уж, давай так- я перехожу на новую работу, имею мужа, но за это я готова вместе со своим любимым всю жизнь жить в съемной хрущевке.
Как тебе такой расклад?
Твоя МЦ

Дорогая Машенька!
Хохотало, увидев про ногу. Смысл бабушкиной поговори совсем другой: кому много дается способностей, талантов, знаний и умений, от того люди много и ждут.
У тебя же заначено на двушку в Подмосковье, покупай на здоровье. Ногу оставь себе)))
твое М.

Дорогое Мрзд!
В принципе, я обрадовалась, прочтя про ногу.
НО:
у меня будет муж, ребенок, любовь, квартира и нога. То есть ноги.
Что я тебе буду должна за это ?(((
Маша.

Маша!
Уфф. Почему ты со мной разговариваешь, как с коллекторским агентством?
Меня попросили- я делаю. Я тебе где-нибудь когда-нибудь говорило, что ты мне что-то будешь должна?
М-ие.

Да!
То есть нет.
Просто не может быть, чтобы было МОЖНО, чтобы все было хорошо, понимаешь???
Я сегодня плакала всю ночь: отдала взнос за квартиру. Хорошая, окна на реку. Небось, муж будет урод. Скажи прямо. В принципе, я к этому готова.
Маша.


Дорогая Маша!
Муж, конечно, не Ален Делон, зато и в зеркало так часто не смотрится. Вполне себе нормальный мужик. На днях встретитесь.
Да, отвечая на твой вопрос: МОЖНО, чтобы все было хорошо. В принципе, мне все равно, хорошо или плохо мне заказывают. Лишь бы человек точно знал, что хочет.
Мрзд.

Уважаемое Мрзд,
А можно чтобы ДОЛГО было хорошо?....
В принципе,если лет пять будет, я согласна, чтобы с потолка протекало...
Цю, Маша Ц


Машенька,
я тебе отвечу честно.
Долго хорошо может быть. ДОЛГО ОДИНАКОВО - нет. Все будет меняться, не меняется только мертвое. И когда будет меняться, тебе покажется,что все плохо. На время.
цю, мрзд.


Мрзд!
Только не ногу. Пусть погуливает муж.



Мария, кончай со мной торговаться. Как на армянском базаре, ей-богу! Я судьбой не заведую, это в другом филиале с другими задачами.
Мое дело- предоставить человеку все, что он хочет.
Счет тебе никто не выставит.
Если так тревожно, можешь ежедневно ругаться с мужем матом. Он начнет погуливать. Шучу, не надо ругаться!
Единственная у меня к тебе просьба: когда ты будешь совсем-совсем счастлива, у тебя освободятся силы. Ты классно шьешь. Займись лоскутным шитьем, твои одеяла украсят любой дом, людям будет радость.
с уважением, М.


Дорогое мое!
Я сегодня прыгала от радости.
Конечно!
Я сделаю все, что ты скажешь.
Я ТОЧНО тебе ничего не буду должна?
Мне предложили еще более клевую работу,а тот чувак из кафе назначил свидание. Йессс!!!
(так небывает так не бывает)
(купила швейную машинку)
целую тебя!

Дорогая Маша!
Все хорошо. МОЖНО делать все что хочешь, в рамках Заповедей и УК.
И тебе ничего за это не будет. Наоборот. Если ты не будешь ныть, мы все (Управление № 4562223) только порадуемся. Нытики увеличивают энтропию, знаешь. И возни с ними много. Я от них, честно признаться, чешусь.
Так что удачи!
Я откланяюсь пока. Тут заказ на однополых тройняшек, и опять торгуются, предлагают взамен здоровье. Нафиг оно мне сдалось, их здоровье...
Твое Мрзд. Береги ногу! Шутка!

Мироздание, привет,
как ты там?
Дочку назвали Мирой, в честь тебя.
Сшила самое лучшее на свете лоскутное одеяло, заняла первое место на выставке, пригласили на слет пэтчворкистов на Бали.
Летим всей семьей.
Я просыпаюсь утром, поют птицы...
Я иногда думаю- за что мне такое счастье?
Твоя Маша. От мужа привет)


Маша, привет!
Смущенно признаюсь,что я немного промахнулось с сыном, которого ты заказывала, перепутало...но, гляжу, ты счастлива и так)
Быть счастливым -это нормально. Воспринимай это не как подарок, от которого захватывает дух, а как спокойный фон твоей жизни. А дух захватывает иногда от таких мелочей, которые каждому даются без всякой просьбы: не мое это дело, заставлять птиц петь под твоим окном. Это по умолчанию полагается каждому, базовая комплектация. Твое дело- их услышать и почувствовать то, что ты чувствуешь... Эта способность и делает тебя счастливой.
Все, дальше думай сама.
Пиши, если что.
Твое Мрзд.
_
http://ulitza.livejournal.com/263708.html_

----------


## Kusya

немного поэзии...

----------


## kazangi

о да! т.к. в последнее время детских книг прочитано и просмотрено множество, часто задумываюсь - ЧТО употребляют некоторые авторы)))))))))

----------


## lastochka

патсталом

----------


## Домик в деревне

Было бы смешно, кабы не было так грустно.
О воспитании детей в советское время из журнала Крокодил.

http://soviet-life.livejournal.com/925590.html
http://soviet-life.livejournal.com/944249.html

а вас часто оставляли на бабушек и дедушек?

----------


## kazangi

вторая ссылка - аж мурашки... меня родители всегда за собой таскали, а вот муж мой долго с бабушкой жил. А сейчас его мама удивляется, почему он ей внучку "оставить" не желает.

----------


## kazangi

http://vkontakte.ru/albums-11912126#...2126_121408066 помните девочку спящую и ее фотки?

----------


## kazangi

ЭТО висит на стене старого Детского мира возле Европейского в нашем городе!

----------


## yakudza

Круто! нам от детей скрывать нечего!)))

----------


## Ёжик

А у меня муж сфотографировал журнал "Ад вашими руками"))) Буква "С" прикрыта ценником была))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Порадовало. Найдите 10 отличий http://art-on.ru/rubric/creative/18492.html/

----------


## Kusya

я опять с поэзией 

Вообще-то я ничего не боюсь, 
А боюсь я только грозы.
Как услышу гром  -- сразу лезу под стол
И зажмуриваю глазы.

Вообще-то я ничего не боюсь,
А боюсь я только мышей. 
Как увижу мышь -- сразу лезу на стол
И затыкаю ушей.

Но однажды в грозу я увидел мышь!
И не смог ни шагу шагнуть:
То ли влезть под стол?
То ли влезть на стол?
Что зажмурить, а что заткнуть?

Я теперь обожаю встречать мышей,
И в грозу я просто влюблен,
Потому что нет ничего смешней,
Чем опасность со всех сторон.

(с) Ксения Букша

----------


## летняя мама

Увидела на сайте СП название закупки. Делюсь :" Грудничкам - лучшие бутылочки, соски и все для кормления ". Смех сквозь слезы...

----------


## Домик в деревне

К вопросу о беременности понравились картинки!
http://babeinthebump.com/?page_id=314

----------


## yakudza

забавно))             ))

----------


## kovalinna9

— Неделю назад пропал мой кот, но четыре дня назад я его нашла и принесла в дом, а сегодня вернулся мой кот. Теперь у меня два одинаковых кота.  — Представляете потрясение своего кота? Возвращается он домой, а он уже дома

----------

